# New 565 coming tomorrow...



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

but no group to build it with.:mad2: 
This will be my first LOOK and after reading through some of the threads, I'm excited.
I currently ride a Lemond Chambery (alumium) and can't to feel the ride of the LOOK.
I got the frame/fork from ebikediscount.com for $1200. Free shipping and and LOOK seat post, I figured I couldn't go wrong.
My question is this...Has any one purchased/used/seen any LOOK carbon cranksets? Their price is $250. Seems reasonable? Any comments?


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the frame set today. It looks sweet - much better in person than photos.
Now, I need to build it! 
Does anyone have anything to add about the crankset shown above?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Yep, you need to add a picture!


----------

